# GLBBQA feeds 300



## bbq bubba (Jul 21, 2008)

We offered our services for the Blues, BBQ and Brew event in Holly, Mich. 
Sold out advance tickets for 300 people! 
Menu was PP sandwiches, spare ribs and chicken thighs with roasted corn, roasted redskin potatoes and coleslaw. 
Scott Fischer spearheaded the event with Bruce B, Bruce M, Paul, Dale, Mike and myself and a few other volunteers and our wives cooking and serving. 
Except for the constant rain on Saturday, it came off without a hitch! 

Our set-up on the corner of Main st (battle alley) 



 




 

Dale from Hickory BBQ & Grill just got this new rig from Quality Grills in Detroit... 



 


Might as well do some advertising while were there... 



 


8 20 foot tents lined down main st between all the shops with a stage and full bar set up... 



 


Our cheering (and drinking) section... trying to get out of the rain 



 

Onto the grub... 




 





 

Serving line...


----------



## white cloud (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats some fancy equipment there steve. all looked great


----------



## pitbull (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice equipment.
Looks very organized..
Congrats.


----------



## richtee (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice setup! Pretty cool town up there eh? Yeah the rain played havoc with more than one BBQ Saturday  ;{)


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

Steve, Nice rigs.    Yea, that rain was not fun for you all.

Also, Saw hickorybbq.net in Plymouth on Sunday at some block party in downtown.   (racing theme I think - I could not stop)


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job guys.  Sorry to hear about the wet stuff.


----------



## dingle (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW! Impressive stuff Bubba


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy Cow!....I mean PIG! That is some beautiful equipment and the food looks fantastic! It's only 8:41 a.m. here and I'm starvin for ribs all of a sudden! You guys don't mess around. I'm impressed.

Dave


----------



## jts70 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good Steve! Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice pics Steve, and yep, was a big soggy here to  for our BBQ event also! Nice steady rain, no wind or lightning, so it wasn't too bad.

Was that walt's Lang, or is that one an 84. Dales new rig looks sweet, and lotsa cookin space!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice set up Bubba! Glad to hear all went well, that's an awesome menu!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 21, 2008)

Gorgeous smokers!!!!  WOW!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 21, 2008)

Lang 84 baby, what a difference in space.
The pullout shelves are nice too!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 22, 2008)

I have yet to see one in person, but I am envious. That other rig looks awesome too, but way to big for my type of smokes, an 84 on the other hand!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I really like Walt and Theresa's 60 on the 84 frame. I wish I had a charcoal grill on the front of mine instead of the wood box. In the near future, I may have to invest in such a contraption.


----------

